# [EVDL] Crown Victoria P71 Police Interceptors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Reminds me a bit of the GM land yacht conversions that Robert Aronson made 
some 20 years ago. Here's an example.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2518/3821096468_f69be31011_b.jpg

I think this was the generation after Roland Wiench's car.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" an "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's why I was... and still am interested in Police Interceptors...

Like every other municipal government in the US, Houston has loads of Crown
Vics.

After these cars reach a certain mileage, the city government puts them up
for auction, where they usually fetch... not very much money.

Meanwhile, the city keeps buying all sorts of vehicles for its many
employees.

So here we are at the local EV club, thinking hard about our options for
promoting electric transportation.

And this thought occurs to us: We could take cop cars that are in decent
shape, get selected high schools to convert them, and give the cars back to
the city for use by building inspectors and other low-mileage, low-speed
users.

City officials MIGHT be willing to play ball with us if we could show them
an attractive spreadsheet.

So, in a nutshell, this is what I have:


1800 batteries (26 12volt)
1000 charger
1500 controller
1700 motor
2000 cable, contactors, etc.

In other words, 8 grand to turn their Police Interceptor into a Green
Goddess.

SO, how crazy does this sound to you? Is it off-the-charts wacko?... or
actually do-able with a little bit o' luck.

All we'd want to do at this stage is one proof-of-concept vehicle.

Just one...


Cheers,

Steve Kobb
http://heaa.info
http://www.myelectrictruck.com
-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Crown-Victoria-P71-Police-Interceptors-tp1579975p1583919.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,
Personally, I think that this is a great concept! Please contact me off line
for possible assistance with parts and advice.
We at EV Parts, Inc are always looking for ways to get people with young
minds, bright eyes and willing spirits involved in the EV effort. -Thomas
True



> Steve Kobb <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Here's why I was... and still am interested in Police Interceptors...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, Thomas.

I'm so glad you wrote to me, but I'm reluctant to reply with a long msg here because I don't know if it will reach you.

That email address goes through Nabble, so... I don't know what to expect.

If I don't hear from you in a day or two, I'll call EVParts.

Thanks.

Steve Kobb

-----Original Message-----
From: Thos True [via Electric Vehicle Discussion List] [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Sunday, March 7, 2010 05:56 PM
To: 'Steve Kobb'
Subject: Re: Crown Victoria P71 Police Interceptors

Steve, 
Personally, I think that this is a great concept! Please contact me off line 
for possible assistance with parts and advice. 
We at EV Parts, Inc are always looking for ways to get people with young 
minds, bright eyes and willing spirits involved in the EV effort. -Thomas 
True 

On Sun, Mar 7, 2010 at 1:51 PM, Steve Kobb <[hidden email]> wrote: 

> 
> Here's why I was... and still am interested in Police Interceptors... 
> 
> Like every other municipal government in the US, Houston has loads of Crown 
> Vics. 
> 
> After these cars reach a certain mileage, the city government puts them up 
> for auction, where they usually fetch... not very much money. 
> 
> Meanwhile, the city keeps buying all sorts of vehicles for its many 
> employees. 
> 
> So here we are at the local EV club, thinking hard about our options for 
> promoting electric transportation. 
> 
> And this thought occurs to us: We could take cop cars that are in decent 
> shape, get selected high schools to convert them, and give the cars back to 
> the city for use by building inspectors and other low-mileage, low-speed 
> users. 
> 
> City officials MIGHT be willing to play ball with us if we could show them 
> an attractive spreadsheet. 
> 
> So, in a nutshell, this is what I have: 
> 
> 
> 1800 batteries (26 12volt) 
> 1000 charger 
> 1500 controller 
> 1700 motor 
> 2000 cable, contactors, etc. 
> 
> In other words, 8 grand to turn their Police Interceptor into a Green 
> Goddess. 
> 
> SO, how crazy does this sound to you? Is it off-the-charts wacko?... or 
> actually do-able with a little bit o' luck. 
> 
> All we'd want to do at this stage is one proof-of-concept vehicle. 
> 
> Just one... 
> 
> 
> Cheers, 
> 
> Steve Kobb 
> http://heaa.info
> http://www.myelectrictruck.com
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://n4.nabble.com/Crown-Victoria-P71-Police-Interceptors-tp1579975p1583919.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com. 
> 
> _______________________________________________ 
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> 


-- 
Remember, it is not that the glass is half empty, in reality, the glass is 
merely twice the size that it needs to be! -TNT'82 
-------------- next part -------------- 
An HTML attachment was scrubbed... 
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100307/3842767a/attachment.html
_______________________________________________ 
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev




------------------------------------------------------------
View message @ http://n4.nabble.com/Crown-Victoria-P71-Police-Interceptors-tp1579975p1583993.html
To unsubscribe from Re: Crown Victoria P71 Police Interceptors, click here. 



-- 
View this message in context: http://n4.nabble.com/Crown-Victoria-P71-Police-Interceptors-tp1579975p1584097.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

